# 4 sale...1981 528bmw



## jaclyn (Oct 12, 2013)

This is a great car for the right person... unfortunately for me I have to give it up as recently it had some body damage that I cannot fit into my budget This car runs great and has most original parts... take a look at the pictures! It has 246,000 mi and is a 5 speed and is located in Maine. Please contact me at 920-229-5073 or send e-mail to [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

